# 2012 500 bogging in deep water



## MattW (Jan 29, 2013)

First off I have a 2012 500 with 28" zillas no clutch kit all stock except tires and wheels. Love the bike and can go everywhere I want. My problem is when I get in water up to a little over the tires it looses power but don't die. I can feather the throttle and it clears up until I open it all the way up again. However this only happens when its mud and water mix. Can ride the creek all day long and not a problem. Reckon what's up with this? Not enough back pressure when exhaust goes under. All my vent lines are ran up top so I don't think its water getting in the fuel. So what could it be??


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

More than likely not enough back pressure, a common problem on single cylinder bikes. Could also be you need to put die-electric grease in the spark plug boot and run vent for the carbs up higher.


----------



## MattW (Jan 29, 2013)

All ready used electric grease on every connection and vent tube is at handle bars. I really hate to do an exhaust snorkle but might as well since I have the pipe to build my snorkles. Just don't like the looks o exhaust snorks.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Cant be not enough back pressure ...i kno bunch of 500s tht have no problem idling under water or not dying ...double check the di-electric grease is still in ur spark plug boot and make sure vent line is on drain bowl of carb ....mine dont even die under water and its a 425 lol idk u might just be an unlucky one


----------



## MattW (Jan 29, 2013)

It never dies just looses a little power and only in thick deep mud/water. However I don't have a vent line on the bowl of the carb. I just assumed that since it had a set screw there water couldn't get in there but idk


----------

